# Back in the shop



## tedsknives (Oct 18, 2012)

First pic is a Georgia Skinner with green linen micarta
Second pic is a Trout and Bird with Desert Ironwood
Third pic is a Carolina Skinner with green linen micarta
all have stainless bolts
Now for some leather


----------



## John I. Shore (Oct 18, 2012)

You've been busy, good job.   

John I.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 18, 2012)

Lookin good Travis, but that T/B in #2 is mighy fine.


----------



## jbrooker (Oct 18, 2012)

Mr. Travis good job


----------



## Whiteeagle (Oct 18, 2012)

Fine looking knives there, Travis. Can't wait to see the leather! Kep up the great work. Hope the last class learned a lot!!!.....Doug


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 18, 2012)

Keep knocking them out Trav, good looking knives.


----------



## tedsknives (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments guys


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 19, 2012)

Very nice Travis!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 19, 2012)

Those look great Travis.


----------



## RobRay (Oct 19, 2012)

Excellent workmanship Travis. I'm getting excited about the skinner you're working on for me. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## tedsknives (Oct 19, 2012)

Boneboy, Dennis, and Robert, thank you guys


----------



## Redbow (Oct 20, 2012)

Beautiful. I would be proud to own either one or all of those Knives!


----------



## tedsknives (Oct 20, 2012)

Redbow, thanks man, i miss NC


----------



## ncrobb (Oct 21, 2012)

C'mon back, we'll take ya.  My daughter left for Las Vegas yesterday, we just had an opening at our house.

Robb


----------



## tedsknives (Oct 21, 2012)

Robb, dont tempt me


----------



## SAhunter (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice work Tavis. I will be down there to pick one out if they are not all gone when I get there. Keep posting pictures.


----------



## tedsknives (Oct 21, 2012)

SAhunter,be glad to see you,and thanks for the compilment


----------



## Redbow (Oct 22, 2012)

tedsknives said:


> Redbow, thanks man, i miss NC



You are quite welcome Ted. Well, I wouldn't miss NC if I could leave it. I was born and raised here but things are insane now with taxes and insurance, especially on or near the coast. Give me SC or Georgia anytime...And no, I can't leave NC due to real estate being so low ..My house is worth $100,000 dollars less now than it was 5 years ago..I can't sell for what I could get for it..


----------



## tedsknives (Oct 30, 2012)

Pics of the skinner sheath


----------



## gatexaroo (Oct 30, 2012)

Mr. Daniel. That looks awesome. He will love it. Thank you very much. Can't wait to see it in person. Mason is shopping with Grandma. I will post his response when he gets home. Thanks Patrick


----------



## nkbigdog (Oct 31, 2012)

Mighty Fine work Travis!!


----------



## tedsknives (Oct 31, 2012)

nkbigdog, thank you sir


----------



## gatexaroo (Oct 31, 2012)

Mason loves it. Wanted to skip school to come get it!


----------



## tedsknives (Nov 1, 2012)

pics of the T&B sheath


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Lookin good Travis, but that T/B in #2 is mighy fine.


My thoughts too and ohmy, the leather work is gorgeous too!!!


----------



## tedsknives (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks Keebs


----------



## gatexaroo (Nov 1, 2012)

Mr Travis those look great.  The boys are very excited. When we come pick them up we may be bringing a new customer. Thanks again. Patrick


----------



## tedsknives (Nov 1, 2012)

Patrick, just let me know when you want to come down


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 1, 2012)

Beautiful craftmanship sir.


----------



## tedsknives (Nov 1, 2012)

Lukikus2, thanks for the compliments sir


----------



## Bowfisher (Nov 1, 2012)

Man..those are beautiful! Awesome work!


----------



## tedsknives (Nov 1, 2012)

Bowfisher, thank you sir


----------



## gobbler getter (Nov 1, 2012)

dang Travis top notch knives and leather


----------



## tedsknives (Nov 1, 2012)

gobblergetter, thanks man, i appreciate the kind words


----------



## Mattval (Nov 1, 2012)

Sir those are beautiful knives.  The leather work is really nice too. Do you sell these?


----------



## Whiteeagle (Nov 1, 2012)

Travis, that is some fine lookin leather right there! Particularly like that stitch job on the trout & bird. That is just fantastic!......Doug


----------



## tedsknives (Nov 1, 2012)

MATTVAL,thanks for the compliments. Yes sir i do sell these. The Ga.skinner has become my most popular model.

Doug, thanks brother. Cool weather has me making coffee again. Come on over


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Nov 2, 2012)

Beautiful work, Sir.  I am partial to the Trout and Bird in Desert Ironwood. Stay warm....


----------



## tedsknives (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you SapeloJoeBro.  Staying warm and grinding steel.


----------



## knifemaker73 (Nov 2, 2012)

Travis they all are top of the line and would pass to gain entry to the Knifemakers' Guild think about it I have the applications 
Knifemaker 73


----------



## tedsknives (Nov 3, 2012)

knifemaker73, thank you sir. Maybe we can talk about this. I never have seriously considered trying to apply,


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey Trav, we Georgia boys are becoming a _movement_ in The Knifemakers's Guild. At least according to Arlo G. in "Alice's Resturant" (he said it only took three and we are way past that). 
Wayne's VP and always hunting new conscripts. You ought to at least check us out. Put on quite a show in Louisville every year. Lot of members in the Ga Guild are cross-guild (now that sounds a bit disturbing to say outloud).


----------



## tedsknives (Nov 3, 2012)

Carl , be sure to talk to me when we are at the meeting


----------



## bucksandducks123 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mr.Daniel I really like my knife I appreciate it so much. Ethan


----------



## gatexaroo (Nov 3, 2012)

Mr. Travis everything turned out great. We are all very happy. Thanks Patrick


----------



## tedsknives (Nov 3, 2012)

Ethan, i hope you enjoy it
gatexaroo,really enjoyed the visit with you and the boys


----------

